# Help?! Canon speedlite 580ex ii wont turn on?



## dantambok (Jun 3, 2010)

I just bought a new 580ex ii from calumet (san francisco). I was in a hurry so i didn't get a chance to try it because i had a flight going back to the philippines. I just arrived and i discovered it won't turn on? help me please


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't want to be so obvious, but are there batteries in it?  and if so, are they fresh batteries?


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

Haste makes waste.

Have you read the users manual?


----------



## ghache (Jun 4, 2010)

RTFM


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 4, 2010)

You can send it to me for testing.


----------

